# Beagle training



## TxTransplant

I'm gonna get a beagle this weekend I think. Anyone have some suggestions on good books or references to start reading up on for rabbit training? I've been wanting to do this and finally got to the point where I have the time to spend with a dog. Also any good leads on a place to get a good pup. Thanx in advance!

Gene


----------



## WalleyeGuy

If you pick up a quality pup, all you need to do is take it to where there are plenty of bunnies.
The pup will train you.
My dad raises excellent beagles but he has no pups right now.
If you want, I can get you his phone # and he can direct you to a high quality beagler.


----------



## TxTransplant

Can ya PM me that number? Thanx!

Gene


----------



## Lundy

Can you train your pup to hunt christmas trees on the ice?


----------



## ARGEE

I Think The Best Thing To Do Is Run It W/beagles Already Trained..they Catch On Fast That Way


----------



## KSUFLASH

does this beagle get my front seat in your jon boat? Cause if so, I am either sitting in your lap or the dog is...     

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## TxTransplant

I just got back from getting my Beagle. 10 week old blue tick and what a beauty. Flash you'll have to ride by the trolling motor....this little boy gets what he wants....unless you will chase rabbits for me! Wait till ya see him Ben he's a cute little thing!

Gene


----------



## "J"

Hey WalleyeGuy, does your Dad know anyone that has any 9" beagle pups or started dogs? I'm thinking about getting back into the rabbit business. Thanks "J"


----------



## ncraft150

I was on the look for a new bird dog. Ours died a few years back. I made the mistake of taking my boys with me. I wanted the gold lab mix, but the rest of the family out ruled me and we got this little darling. She is doberman mix.


----------



## TxTransplant

I tried to put a pic of my pup on here but it is too large a file. Anyone able to tell me how to get it to a file small enough to post? Thanx!

Gene


----------



## truck

tx send me the pic and I will try for ya [email protected]


----------



## TxTransplant

Just sent it to ya email Truck. Thanx for trying for me.

Gene


----------



## truck




----------



## truck

What a pretty pup!!!


----------



## flathunter

Nice looking pup good luck!


----------



## Two

I think WalleyeGuy has it. Let the pup train you and him self. My 9 year old son and I went out and got me a 6 year old Beagle last year. While we was there the guy had 3 pups left from a litter. My son wanted this one pup bad but didn't have $150.00. So good ol dad gave up the cash as long as HE takes care and trains the pup. Well its been a lil over a year and that pup will jump up them rabbits. All my son would do was run his pup on them evening rabbits while they was eatting the grass in the yard. The pup knew what to do right off the start. The pup has a great chop on trail. I read something on the computer that said run the pups with the older dogs only once in awhile and mostly by them selfs till they learn. They said if you run your pups with the older dogs all the time they turn into "me to" pups.


----------



## TxTransplant

Thanx Truck! He is really a smart pup. I've had him a week and already he goes to the door to go out. Can't wait to put him on the bunnies! Thanx for all the advice everyone. One last question.....how old should he be before I try putting him on them. Truck you gotta teach me how to get those pics on. What program do I need? Thanx again all!

Gene


----------



## truck

The pup will let you know when he is old enough.No programs needed,do a search on posting pics-Mrfishohio responce tells it all.If you still have problems let me know.Daryl


----------



## TxTransplant

Thanx Daryl.....I got it.

Gene


----------



## Need a protective dog!!

ncraft150 said:


> I was on the look for a new bird dog. Ours died a few years back. I made the mistake of taking my boys with me. I wanted the gold lab mix, but the rest of the family out ruled me and we got this little darling. She is doberman mix.


I absolutely love this dog! About ten years ago we had a full grown dog that looked just like this one. I'm heading off to college at the end of this school year and mom thinks i need a protective dog. I know our old one, similar to yours was. I was wondering if you could send me information about this dog. Like where a good place to get one would be, if it is easy to house-break, temper,.... Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## Fishstix

I bought a beagle when I was in college. She was kept in the house, but was trained to rabbit hunt. To get her started, I kept the hide of a rabbit I shot in the freezer. I would rub the hide on the floor throughout the house and hide it. I would let the pup sniff it out until she found it. When she got a little older, I would start running her throughout different fields.

Due to my busy schedule, I had to give this pup to my dad. Since he has retired, he has been running her for rabbits and claims that she is the best dog that he has ever had. He raised all kinds of beagles throughout his life, but he claims she is the best hunter she has ever had.

Oh yeah, to top it off, she only has 1 eye. Dad calls her the "one-eyed wonder." Goes to show that the nose is all the dog really needs. I got her cheap because of the defect.


----------



## rackman323

I do not claim to be an expert by any means in terms of beagling but I have seen different things in the 3 pups I have had, all of which I had "started" (making full circles) for me since it requries a lot of time. Beagles are very smart and inherently will run rabbits. However, sometimes they do need some nuture in order to point them on the right trail and this can be where an experienced dog comes into play. You need to be careful about running a young dog with experienced dogs. Older dogs can be much faster than younger pups. In my experience, first off you need the pup to figure it out for herself in order to not rely on other dogs. You will be amazed how fast they learn. Even the first time out with a tame rabbit they will amaze you. As she becomes more aged and confident you can introduce other dogs to run with. I suggest matching the speed of your dog with the other dog to avoid the "me too" running. Some dogs are better jump dogs, others are better on trail, but you won't know until you let your dog tell you what she is capable off. You will see that it will take time to make the first full circle. I would suggest not starting until at least 3 months of age. Sometimes too young dogs are distracted with puppy things since they are just experiencing everything. However some dogs take time to open. I had a male that wasn't interested for 3 months and then one day decided he was gonna be a rabbit dog. He didn't start until 9 mos. and from then on he was a machine.

If you are interested I can point you to someone who can offer training. Just PM me. Although a good website that I use for rabbit hunting that is filled with lots of good info is www.rabbithuntingonline.com.


----------



## papaperch

Rackman323 has it down pretty good. I hunted with beagles my entire life until I quit hunting a few years back. Most beagles I have seen are smarter than the guy that owns them . If they come from a good line they have the urge to hunt and they very seldom cheat their instincts.

When first started pups have a tendency to trust their eyes more than their nose. If exposed to enough rabbits they soon learn that the nose is what to listen to. The member that said he used an old skin in the house. That helped because it taught the pup to trust his nose. Remember its ALL play to them.

One thing you should know and a lot of people do not. Beagles do not force the rabbit to run circles. All the dog does is follow the trail until rabbit is shot or holes up. It is the rabbits natural instinct to run the circle. In fact most game do run circles. Bigger the animal bigger the circle. Another old belief is that you have to keep them outdoors to preserve their nose. This is NOT true and if your beagle is your constant companion he will be a better hunting companion.

Speaking of noses , most beagles have great senses of smell. They can have everything else the desire to hunt, the smarts and everything else. I once wasted two years training a beautiful male. When scenting conditions were perfect he was a machine. But rarely are the conditions perfect. I finally gave up and gave him to a lady that wanted a dog as a companion. The good nose is the only thing that is a must for pup to be a good dog.

One of the things I still smile about. Watching a beginning litter of beagles running hot and heavy on a long straight run in the middle of short stuff. Where you could actually see what was going on. When a rabbit suddenly changes direction it is called a " check " in the scent path. When the pups , in their eagerness, ran past the point and they all realized the scent had run out. All the gyrations and body english and bumping into one another just to find that intoxicating smell again. Sometimes it was like watching the Keysone Kops.


----------



## mhcarphunter78

I've had a beagle for the last 15 or so years. They make good hunting partners and pets.


----------

